# New Kindle wifi issue and resolution



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a 8.9 HD Fire today and connected to my wifi just fine, but it was as slow as dial-up.  Rebooting, forgetting and reconnecting didn't help at all.  I rebooted my router and all was good.

Just in case you come across the same issue.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That's good to know!  I remember when I got the original Fire, I was so frustrated, but then just unplugging and replugging the router did the trick, and that happened a few times and then hasn't happened since.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 3 Kindles and my wifi suddenly dropped a couple of days ago on all three after more than 2 years. I noticed that there were 10 different networks listed on my kindles, due to the saturation of U-verse in my neighborhood now. Strangely, my Wifi on my Ipad, Ipod and phone were still working.  Plugging and unplugging the router did not work for me, but what did work was going into my router on my computer, finding my Kindles and changing the channel from 4 to a higher number and now all is well, so that might help also if anyone is having problems with their WiFi dropping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Depending on the router, unplugging it may not be necessary -- there may be a button you can push that will transmit for a minute or so that may help new devices get connected -- and also skip past the need to enter the password via the new device.  Worth a try anyway -- especially if it's hard to get to the power connection on your router.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

MsBea said:


> I have a 3 Kindles and my wifi suddenly dropped a couple of days ago on all three after more than 2 years. I noticed that there were 10 different networks listed on my kindles, due to the saturation of U-verse in my neighborhood now. Strangely, my Wifi on my Ipad, Ipod and phone were still working. Plugging and unplugging the router did not work for me, but what did work was going into my router on my computer, finding my Kindles and changing the channel from 4 to a higher number and now all is well, so that might help also if anyone is having problems with their WiFi dropping.


An app that can help you choose the correct channel for your device and area is Wi-Fi Analyzer 
It will also show you your signal strength and other stats.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> An app that can help you choose the correct channel for your device and area is Wi-Fi Analyzer
> It will also show you your signal strength and other stats.


If you want to try the Wi-Fi Analyzer on the Fire 8.9 HD, make sure you purchase it using the Fire 8.9 HD. Don't purchase it from the amazon.com web site.

I tried it from the web site and couldn't get it to install until I spent close to half an hour on the phone with Kindle Customer Support.

It finally worked after I deleted it from Your Account -> Your Android Apps & Devices on the amazon.com web site.

Then when I purchased it directly using the Fire 8.9 HD, it downloaded and installed with no problems.

I suspect you might have a similar problem on the Fire 7 HD, but I don't have one so I can't test it.

If you are interested in what I tried to get it to work, I posted a thread in Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I 'bought' wiFi Analyzer ages ago.  I've just gone to the 'cloud' listing on my Fire HD7 and it was listed there.  I downloaded it and it's running fine.

I have noticed that sometimes if I buy something via the computer, it takes a few minutes before it shows up in my cloud -- even if I do a sync.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I did think my connection was a little slower than my WiFi laptops.  I'll have to try the suggestions here.

Now if there were only an app to make the wife shop faster at Costco so I can get home to the Fire.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine seems to have worked out it's issues on it's own.  It also updated the software.  I think the slow connection might have been the Fire downloading the updates in the background.  Anyone else have the same sort of thing happen?


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Jesslyn said:


> An app that can help you choose the correct channel for your device and area is Wi-Fi Analyzer
> It will also show you your signal strength and other stats.


Thank you for that link.
I've also been having a very slow wi-fi download time with my Kindle Fire.
Some books seem to download faster than others and I've checked their kb sizes to make sure it wasn't just bigger books taking longer. It's not, so hopefully the Wi-Fi Analyzer will help me determine what the issue is.

Thanks again for the link.
It is appreciated.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Kodai Okuda said:


> Thank you for that link.
> I've also been having a very slow wi-fi download time with my Kindle Fire.
> Some books seem to download faster than others and I've checked their kb sizes to make sure it wasn't just bigger books taking longer. It's not, so hopefully the Wi-Fi Analyzer will help me determine what the issue is.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome.


----------

